# Need a tripod for a canon 5d3 that i can carry for vacation



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 18, 2013)

Taking the kids to disney for the 4th and want to grab the fireworks.
I will be using my 5d3 and 24-70ii. Need a tripod to sopport it that I can carry or stuff into a locker. Any suggestions?


----------



## TexinAfrica (Mar 18, 2013)

Depends on budget but if you have the kit described, get something decent to keep it off the ground. I bought a Benro Travel Angel last year and have been pleased with it. It's not in the price range of Gitzos etc and may not pass for 'professional', but it packs very small and has held up very well in my Africa travels. I bought the CF model and it costs somewhere around $450 or so. I used the head that came with it.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 18, 2013)

I had a Manfrotto 055xprob. Good, but heavy.
Then I gave the Sirui M 3204 a look and like it.
Same height, much lighter cause made of carbon, small folded together.
I'm 6'4 and dont have to bend down, the center column only a few cm out.
Good luck for your search!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2013)

Consider a monopod. They usually ban tripods in crowded places, and you run the risk of having a crowd knock your rig over.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Obviously, we are all biased based on our experiences. Since I don't use a tripod a whole lot, I got the Redged carbon fiber with the head. The combo is generally under $200 on the Adorama site. Seems to be more than adequate for my needs and it is light and folds fairly small. I'd think that this would work for the camera/lens combo you mention.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 18, 2013)

I've got the Benro C-0681, which folds up to a bit shorter than most tripods to fit in a carry-on, comes with a ballhead, and one of the legs can be detached to use as a tripod. Pretty light too, and comes with a decent carrying case.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 18, 2013)

Three Legged thing - Brian or smaller in carbon fiber. Absolutely minuscule thing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2013)

A little more on the Disney policy. It seems that you need to keep a low profile with your equipment.

http://canadisney.blogspot.com/2012/02/disneyland-trip-planning-part-4.html


----------



## Ben Taylor (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm currently travelling the world and have been using a gorillapod focus as my tripod. I've been more than pleasantly surprised, even with the 5D3 and Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II. Tack sharp 30sec exposures. 

I've coupled it with a Really Right Stuff BH-30 ballhead which is superb. Could be overkill but at least I'll have something that will last.

Not sure if it will give you the height you need but it will certainly handle the weight (at the right price too)


----------



## brad-man (Mar 18, 2013)

Are you going to be in the crowd or shooting from a balcony? Height and safety are a real concern. What's your budget?


----------



## robbymack (Mar 18, 2013)

I hate to say it but you won't get away with a tripod for long in the crowds over a holiday weekend at Disney.


----------



## Rat (Mar 18, 2013)

Get yourself a bean bag. Even a plastic bag with some sand will do nicely. Can't beat that for portability 

For when I need height, precise angling, pano movement or other things a bean bag doesn't do, I got a Sirui N-series tripod with G-series ballhead. About 250 bucks in total and it works a charm. Folds pretty small, is sturdy, relatively light and stable (even if not carbon but the cheaper aluminium) and the QR plates have a nice safety pin to boot. Have little experience with alternatives, but I'd recommend it for travelling light.


----------



## tgara (Mar 18, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Consider a monopod. They usually ban tripods in crowded places, and you run the risk of having a crowd knock your rig over.



For fireworks? He's going to be keeping the shutter open for 3-10 seconds. A monopod won't cut it.

I travel with my Gitzo GT1541T carbon fiber travel tripod and RRS BH-30 ballhead. That setup is expensive, but you get the idea. For fireworks, you can get by with an inexpensive tripod, a wide angle lens, and, most importantly, a remote shutter release.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2013)

tgara said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Consider a monopod. They usually ban tripods in crowded places, and you run the risk of having a crowd knock your rig over.
> ...


 
Why not, I hand held my 5D MK II 3-4 seconds with my 15mm FE for a long exposure of fireworks. I would have done better with a monopod

Its not something super critical. It was raining as well, so drops of water were on the glass of the lens.


----------



## RGF (Mar 21, 2013)

I take my full size Gitzo with me. Pack it in a large rolling duffle or like. Or you could take a medium size Gitzo.


----------



## bornshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

i got the induro ct014 it not only handles my 5dmk3 but my 1dx also and its featherweight i love it


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Three Legged thing - Brian or smaller in carbon fiber. Absolutely minuscule thing.


This Three Legged Thing sounds like a really good choice ... will definitely pick it up (maybe during my Christmas Vacation) ... thanks for sharing ... after having read your post did a youtube search and found this short and sweet vid that pretty much explains everything about this awesome tripod
3 legged thing tripod - BRIAN


----------



## MarkII (Mar 21, 2013)

I would stick with a small tripod. I give another vote for the GorillaPod Focus. It is not as rigid as a carbon fibre tripod, but it is *much* more portable. Alternatively, just shoot hand-held.

An example, 3s shot on tripod using the 70-300mm:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631666701278





and another, taken hand-held with a 100mm macro lens and 40d:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6195239616#


----------

